# What does it mean if your dog licks you?



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

All you clever people who know this kind of thing, what does it mean?!

I heard that cats walk so close to you and touch you so that you smell like them or something 

But yes, what does it mean if your dog tries to lick you or something?!

If Rupert ever tries to be cheeky and munch on my slipper, I say 'Oi, Leave it!' and he licks it instead, as if to say 'I was going to be nice REALLYYYYYYYYYYY' but I know that is just me thinking that, its probably more of a 'if I can't eat it, I will LICK IT' kind of a thing :laugh:

But when they come up to you to try and lick, or just randomly, any idea what it means, or different interpretations of what it could mean?

Any thoughts welcome


----------



## D-Nova (Dec 28, 2009)

Well they lick themselves clean, so perhaps they think you / your object is dirty and they want to clean it?  

In all honesty I have actually been wondering the same thing, so I am also looking forward to finding out what it actually means.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

D-Nova said:


> Well they lick themselves clean, so perhaps they think you / your object is dirty and they want to clean it?


hmy:

offendeddddddddddddd 

I can't put any body butter on my legs else he sniffs it out and licks my leg under my jeans, silly dog tries to have everything :huh:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

My lot always come to give me kisses. I've noticed when they're stressed they lick themselves, objects or me a lot too.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Maybe we all just taste scrummy.


----------



## D-Nova (Dec 28, 2009)

Hamish comes out of his bath and always "licks himself clean" despite the fact that he has just had a bath, obviously I do not bath him well enough.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> My lot always come to give me kisses. I've noticed when they're stressed they lick themselves, objects or me a lot too.


Rupert's weird, he barely every licks himself unless he gets mud inbetween his toesies...

Saying that, I was sat on the floor with him half an hour ago and after five minutes he spent ages licking the same patch on his arm, now I'm wondering why he did that too 

Oooooh its so confusing isn't it


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Rupert's weird, he barely every licks himself unless he gets mud inbetween his toesies...
> 
> Saying that, I was sat on the floor with him half an hour ago and after five minutes he spent ages licking the same patch on his arm, now I'm wondering why he did that too
> 
> Oooooh its so confusing isn't it


I had a cat that absolutely had to clean me, usually for half an hour and in the same spot (which often became tender and sore because of their rough tongues). I wouldn't be too worried, I think it's his way of saying "I love you"


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Isnt it an appeasement/submissive behaviour?

I swear Alfie is nothing more than a tongue with eyeballs and feet. He seem to have no control at all, and licks people constantly in a very enthusiastic manner. When he greats people in the house i have to give him something to hold otherwise he just goes over the top.

I think if they lick themselves then its something to do with stress or calming. Alfie licks his feet a lot and goes into a little trance, especially if he has a poorly tummy and isnt feeling great.

For a lot of dogs i think licking people is a greating. I wonder if it stems from some pack behaviour, or from their puppyhood.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Isnt it an appeasement/submissive behaviour?
> 
> I swear Alfie is nothing more than a tongue with eyeballs and feet. He seem to have no control at all, and licks people constantly in a very enthusiastic manner. When he greats people in the house i have to give him something to hold otherwise he just goes over the top.
> 
> ...


Funnily enough, I got told by a behaviourist that the reason dogs often jump up, is because in a pack, they greet their 'leader' by licking them on the face.

I hear lots of things though, and they are often not right :laugh:

I was once told licking was a dominant behaviour :huh:


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Mmm licking bums then licking me...oh well i am still alive.:laugh:


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

So why do they lick? : Some theories:

1. They lick a person to whom they wish to signal deference. Dogs are pack animals, and in the pack situation those that are the lower order wild dogs will licking the alpha dog's face as an act of submission. So when he does it to you it is a sign that you are higher in the pecking order.

2. In the wild pups will lick their mothers lips when she returns to the den as they want her to regurgitate food for them. They will also generally make a fuss of her and that is the stimulus for her to vomit up the food in her stomach for them. It could be that your dog regards you as her mum and so makes this fuss when she sees you for the first time each day.

3. It could be a form of attention seeking and most people will react to the situation and the dog will learn from this and so be manipulative.

4. The dog may lick simply because it relishes the taste of salt from the sweat on a persons face and bare arms.

source: http://vetblog.co.uk/vetblog/why-do-dogs-lick-people


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Funnily enough, I got told by a behaviourist that the reason dogs often jump up, is because in a pack, they greet their 'leader' by licking them on the face.
> 
> I hear lots of things though, and they are often not right :laugh:
> 
> I was once told licking was a dominant behaviour :huh:


Alfie certainly likes to lick faces as and when he can, but thats probably because its an exposed part of skin and is quite salty. 
He is very puppy like in his behaviour, and was an early neuter job, so i wonder of that has affected him and is why he is so licky.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

the dog is checking to see if U are ready for eating - 
like cheeses, humans ripen in their own time, and the dog has to monitor often. 
_ as we all know, dogs are going to overthrow H-sapiens, and each dog is responsible for taking out their own humans. _

viva la revolucion, los perros unidos! 
--- terry


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Ozzy would always lick my legs after he had ate his tea of raw meat and veg the hubbie used to say he was cleaning his tongue on the stubble...lmao..

juex


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> the dog is checking to see if U are ready for eating -
> like cheeses, humans ripen in their own time, and the dog has to monitor often.
> _ as we all know, dogs are going to overthrow H-sapiens, and each dog is responsible for taking out their own humans. _
> 
> ...


:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:
Is that what they are planning?
Is this why we have to make sure that they don't get the better of us and make sure that we are DOMINANT?
:lol::lol:


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Ok im gonna be brave and put my version lol, if already said sorry hehe i aint read all the thread...............

I beleive its to do with pecking order, as in a pack of wolves or wild dogs, also to do with asking for food as they do in the wild, not to sure, but i think
they like the salt they get from licking our hands, same as horses in a little way i guess...............pmsl  *


----------



## MadMooCow (Dec 28, 2009)

I was told that when a dog continuously licks themselves, especially in one or two spots, it is a sign of stress. Both my dogs lick in greeting, although Pebbles (mini schnauzer) licks quite gently in response to being stroked whilst Flossie (staffie) wants to lick any part of you she can reach.

I think it is generally meant as a greeting but if it seems habitual and they are licking themselves continuously, it is apparently a sign of stress.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

my bullie Ozzy would chew on my toe nails...now i wonder what that meant???? lmao


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

borderer said:


> means ya got sweaty feethmy:


*Steady on now ya goin off topic pmsl   *


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

borderer said:


> means ya got sweaty feethmy:


ha ha... he loved to especially lick in between the toes...OH thought it was rotten...i actually enjoyed it ..i have him on video doing it i must hunt it out...must be the cheesy smell/taste

julie


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> ha ha... he loved to especially lick in between the toes...OH thought it was rotten...i actually enjoyed it ..i have him on video doing it i must hunt it out...must be the cheesy smell/taste
> 
> julie


back on topic now


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> ha ha... he loved to especially lick in between the toes...OH thought it was rotten...i actually enjoyed it ..i have him on video doing it i must hunt it out...must be the cheesy smell/taste
> 
> julie


my dog does it its lovely


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> re terry - _(dogs are testing us for ripeness)_ -
> _ as we all know, dogs are going to overthrow H-sapiens, and each dog
> is responsible for taking out their own humans.
> * viva la revolucion, los perros unidos! *_





> re rona -
> _ :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Is that what they are planning?
> Is this why we have to make sure that they don't get the better of us
> and make sure that we are DOMINANT?  lol :lol: _


*Fer Sure, fellow-human!*
ya can;t let those underhanded... err, slippery-pawed canines get away with ANYthing, 
just let;em up on the sofa and there goes civilization, bye-bye electricity, 
_* hello-oo-OO-ooo, Dark Ages... *_ (wolves howling forlornly off-camera...) 
dogs would have us back around open-fires and living in caves, firmly under their k9-control - 
after all, THEY are the better hunters, so if civilization collapses, THEY are the providers - 
and *we* are the subordinates, and begging for a full belly, don;cha know? 

i have been living on a vegie-diet since 1984; if the dogs take over, i can go back to a predator diet... 
* los perros unidos! revolucion con carne! *

--- terry


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

borderer said:


> nutters are nutters
> hmy:


Don't you go getting my thread closed now when we're having a nice discussion about dawgs licking inappropriate places


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Don't you go getting my thread closed now when we're having a nice discussion about dawgs licking inappropriate places


Now you're just encouraging him :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

borderer said:


> nutters are nutters
> hmy:


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Good eh


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Ozzy used to lick my hairy legs after he had a drink also...i dont think he wanted to eat me  to me in all serious Sp? he was thanking me for providing him with his food etc


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Ozzy used to lick my hairy legs after he had a drink also...i dont think he wanted to eat me  to me in all serious Sp? he was thanking me for providing him with his food etc


that big bully will eat ya uphmy:hmy:hmy:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

borderer said:


> that big bully will eat ya uphmy:hmy:hmy:


oh my oh my....toes for breakfast legs for lunch...torso for tea....jesus i thought he was just being nice...only kidding...


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm 

Our setter licks the ears of the other adult dogs - we thought it was showing that she was lower down the pack and prepared to clean someone else...but then we were told that is the complete opposite...she is top dog and making the others stay still for a wash!

If the latter is true, with all the washing going on here at the moment, I must be at the bottom of the pack


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

alysonandhedley said:


> So why do they lick? : Some theories:
> 
> 2. In the wild pups will lick their mothers lips when she returns to the den as they want her to regurgitate food for them. They will also generally make a fuss of her and that is the stimulus for her to vomit up the food in her stomach for them......
> 
> source: Why Do Dogs Lick People | The Web Magazine For Pet Owners


One of these days I just might oblige!


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Ozzy would always lick my legs after he had ate his tea of raw meat and veg the hubbie used to say he was cleaning his tongue on the stubble...lmao..
> 
> juex


lol! Sounds like something my lovely hubby would say!

I think it's to do with the pecking order or showing love. Mac does the biting (puppy) then I tell him no and he licks as if this was what he planned/was doing all along as well as giving me the big sad eye look as if to say but I love you don't tell me off - wee devil really!

Laura


----------



## cpostelwait31 (Aug 5, 2009)

My Sunshine(my GL) loves to give kisses when I got home... And she loves being hugged she's so sweet... and she would follow me wherever I go... :blush2:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

when my lot lick me I say they are marinading me


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Its really interesting all these different theories Harvey my eldest when we had his brother monty which i might add they were very,very close so close that harvey nearly died 3 months after his death, every morning when they woke up and they slept together after fussing round my legs monty stood in front of harvey, harvey would lick his face all over, then change places (dont know why that mattered to them) and monty would do the same to harvey, that happened for years every morning at the same place the same time, it was so funny and i always wondered why? so that could have been a greeting but they had been together all night so dont know about that one or just washing faces to go out, but it was the ritual they went through of changing places and harvey always did montys first never ever was it the other way round. Maybe it was just because they loved each other so much! Its strange as well that it was such a habit for years yet he has never done it to molly, who we got after monty died.


----------

